# square ft. price



## diamond3149 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in south NJ and am installing 5/8 firerock on a garage ceiling, code requires 2 layers in this application...( detached garage w/ 2nd floor apt. ).......14x 20...........trying to find out current sq ft price for this area.Thanks Jim


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Too small to do by sq ft.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's about tree fiddy


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

normal price x 2 for each ceiling sheet plus additional amount per foot in height


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

A buck tree atey.


----------



## chevy_girl3406 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have 2 12x12 rooms that need the walls hung and mud and taped, and a 21x 15 that just needs mud and tape. i had some one quote me but felt it was 2 high could some one quote it


----------



## chevy_girl3406 (Dec 31, 2009)

*dry wall quote i think i am gettin bent over... (and dry)*

i have a room that is 21x15 needs mud and taped and 2 room 12x12 that need walls hung and mud and taped any one want to throw a quote at me


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Tree-fidy :thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a drywall estimating chart for $10.00 pay paled to me. It will answer all your estimating questions. PM for serious inquires.


----------

